# Request for spoony bard.



## Ferret (Aug 24, 2004)

I've just switched from using Stealth to Default, and I noticed that some of the texts are hard to see.... So rather then nag at people why not (if it is at all possible) have the script change the colours that are hard to see to normal? Very light colours for Stealth, some of the blues for electric and sky, grey for D20 modern (??)

It isn't essential just some thought for food.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 27, 2004)

Are you referring to the style's own colors or those chose by users?  If it's the latter then there is no easy solution. It's possible to have the server check for hard to read colors, but it would require considerable processor time. Multiple str_replace calls in phpinclude_end is known among vbcoders as "a bad thing" tm, and that's the only way I know how to implement what you suggest.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 28, 2004)

If you have stealth on this is hard to read

What I'm suggesting that that the Script that changes all the back ground etc also changes the available colours from the drop down menu, or changes those colours..... Instead of having it check, why not just tell it which are hard to read and which aren't? Or is that what would take time.

That would take a long time but it doesn't have to be done all at once. (I don't expect you to do it at all, just a little suggestion and question)


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 28, 2004)

I agree that something like this would be nice, though I doubt it's easily done. I use the Player's Handbook skin, and I often have text that's hard to read. Including the white moderator's usernames.


----------



## BSF (Aug 29, 2004)

Ferret, am I understanding you correctly in that you are proposing a list of choosable colors for text that would be easily readable in all styles?  Then you could only use those colors so it would be legible to everyone, regardless of the style they are using?


----------



## Gez (Aug 29, 2004)

I wonder if it would be possible, through the use of CSS, to modify this.

I don't know how font color codes are given by vB, but if it's dealt in a way that result in something similar to this:
<p class="vB_color_Blue">Blue text</p>
Then each style could override each color without needing any work from vB's part. In a blue-background style, you would redefine the "vB_color_Blue" class to be, actually, in a contrasting color (like bright yellow) rather than blue.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 29, 2004)

The color code parser translates the color word names into their respective codes.  The only way to undo this is to rewrite the code.

Gez's idea is probably the soundest approach, but it doesn't solve the color=#XXXXXX problem.  I suppose while hacking the code I could turn that part off.

Then again, it's easier for me just to turn color tags off entirely.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 29, 2004)

Well, don't worry too much about it. If there's a fix, great. But it's pretty minor...at least the issue I mentioned.

Besides, it's kind of nice not being able to read the moderator's name. Then I can ignore, them, right?


----------



## Ferret (Aug 30, 2004)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> The color code parser translates the color word names into their respective codes.  The only way to undo this is to rewrite the code.
> 
> Gez's idea is probably the soundest approach, but it doesn't solve the color=#XXXXXX problem.  I suppose while hacking the code I could turn that part off.
> 
> Then again, it's easier for me just to turn color tags off entirely.





Don't worry then, it is a minor thing.


----------

